

I tried on 56 wearables today. Here’s a photo of every single one of them - harrisonweber
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/07/i-tried-on-56-wearables-today-heres-a-photo-of-every-single-one-of-them/

======
jzwinck
You can really see which makers are trying new things and which are just
copying someone else. Interesting.

